# Ideas - Hind leg weakness?



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

Neurological - EPM. I hope it's something less severe though.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

How old is the horse? Breed? Weight? Barefoot or Shoes? It sounds like a hind end lameness and that could be caused by a number of things. Perhaps a bruise?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh boy - I do hope it's not epm. 

Starline - 4yo, QH x ASH, 15.1h, good weight - not thin or obese, barefoot and was trimmed a few days ago but was ridden afterward and was fine, trimmer didn't notice anything wrong and he is very knowledgable. 

Update: he is much worse this morning, and it seems to have progressed to lameness in one leg as opposed to the general weakness. It's the leg that is stepping further forward. He is resting it constantly and reluctant to bear weight. 

We will be trying the only other bet we know of today in hopes he can come out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I doubt EPM - I thought that was just a disease found here in America and the OP is in Australia, right?

It could be any number of things and unfortunately a lot of things mimic each other. Neurological, pinched nerve, wobblers, toxic weeds, soreness, EPSM/PSSM, physical injury, etc. So there really isn't much that we can suggest until a vet comes out and does a more thorough diagnosis.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you - I was posting on here more for ideas in the interim. The vet on the phone yesterday was quite frustrating - insisting it had to be tying up or foot soreness. We are fairly sure it is not either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My first guess is that he probably slipped or fell in his paddock and either knocked his back out of place or pulled something. I think a chiro should probably be the next step.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay, we have a diagnoses. He has an abcess.

I actually suggested that at the start of our ride yesterday - But the staggering type movement threw me of.

It's been drained and he has had some shots and is locked up in the sheep yards.


----------



## pepperum (Nov 4, 2009)

As lauren said he has an abscess, the strange behaviour with his back legs is unusual though, I would have thought he would have just simply started favouring his sore hoof and thats it... we'll see once he gets better, maybe a visit from the chiropractor wouldn't go astray though....


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Good thing it's just an abcess! That's the best news you could get! 

If you are still doubting that the abcess is the root of the problem, you could always put a blindfold on him and try to walk him forward. Most neurological problems will show up by him not knowing where his feet are when he is blindfolded.


----------



## pepperum (Nov 4, 2009)

Cool, I might give that a go. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

